# brought an aggressive dog.



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi I bought a french bulldog 5 days ago and we can't get near her. I've contacted owner and asked if I can return her because her aggression is so bad. They have asked me to have her put to sleep and asked if I will compromise on the price as I've asked for a full refund plus I will have to pay to have the dog put to sleep.can anyone advise me on what I should do please as this dog should have never been rehomed in the first place.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Did they say why they wouldn't have her back?
Contact Trading Standards in the morning. The dog is clearly not "fit for purpose" i.e. a pet, and if they won't take her back you can take them to small claims for the full purchase price plus cost of euthanasia - if you decide to go down that route.

If you can contact a top-notch behaviourist they may be able to help with the aggression. Try here -

APBC Members by Region | Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors
It's not too late in the evening to start ringing round for advice right now.

It begs the question that they knew the dog was aggressive in the first place


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Is she frightened? Did the previous owners say they also experienced aggression?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Try these people - they may be able to take her in, or offer behavioural help
https://www.facebook.com/FrenchBulldogSaviours


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

im a qualified dog groomer and trust me this dog is beyond help.
the people are now trying to say that they had told us about bows behaviour when obviously they didn't or I would not have touched this dog. they also had some other people go to view this dog before we had her and they left without her. I asked why and they said they didn't know why the others didn't take her. well its obvious now she must have shown aggression towards them.
this dog really is out of control and I don't think anyone can do anything with her as you cant even get close to her. im waiting to hear from the owners today to see what they are going to do. I cant believe we bought a dog 6 days ago and now we have to face the fact of the heart ache she needs putting to sleep. ive seen some aggressive dogs with my job lol but this one its so bad it makes you feel silly that you cant get near her. im disgusted they even sold her like this. I know she wasn't this bad in there home but also the owner carried her to our car as we probably would have found out if we had tried carrying her... thanks for your replys


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

sorry the owners said she was a bit firey so they had a litter from her 2 years ago to try a calm her down. but as now snapped at the children and they haven't said they wont have her back as yet but they have asked me if we can compromise on the price we paid for her... so they don't want to give a full refund obviously plus we have got to have her put to sleep and I haven't asked them for anything towards that. I think its wrong how there behaving as I offered to return this dog Friday and he said to save a 3 hour trip would it be better for myself to have her put to sleep around here.... in other words thet knew how bad she was and don't want her back....


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

You`ve bought an unsocialised breeding bitch who is now terrified because she hasn`t been trained by the sound of it. 
Yes you can have her euthanised - or you could try to rehabilitate her. It`s a long and hard road but a rewarding one. 
What you should certainly not do is send her back to the plonkers who made her like that! 
Before you make a final decision - read The Dog Aggression Workbook by O`Heare and Fight! by Donaldson. If you are prepared to work with the dog - good luck to you. If not - make sure whoever takes her knows what she`s like.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Poor dog....and disgusting people who sold her to you.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Sounds like you have a very, very scared dog on your hands 
Especially as the old owners carried her to your car 

You have two choices, either phone a behaviourist to try to help the poor dog (you being a qualified groomer has little relevance on behaviour problems) or you need to stop her being passed around and ending up becoming another statistic


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Such a sad story for this dog. One thing to take into account is that she is very new to your household and may still see you as strangers and be showing fear aggression. Have you tried winning her over with treats - its the best way to win friendship with a dog.

With regards the previous owners, threaten them with going to see a solicitor!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> Poor dog....and disgusting people who sold her to you.


My sentiments exactly - this poor frightened little dog. I feel try sorry for the OP - she must be very distressed both at losing so much money (Frenchies aren't cheap!) and at the way the dog is behaving, but really my heart goes out to this tragic, lonely little dog - used as a moneymaker and then disposed of like a piece of rubbish to the first person prepared to take her.

OP - If you haven't the time, the experience or the inclination to work with this sad little dog, see if you can get something in writing, even if only an e-mail, giving you permission to have her euthanised or otherwise dispose of her ( a breed rescue may be prepared to take her in and work with her). And then sue them for the return of ALL of your money (including the cost of euthanasia if appropriate). As someone has previously said, the dog is "not fit for purpose" (Horrible phrase to apply to a living creature, bt that's the way it goes.) Really, you should let her be PTS anyway, even if you don't get written sayso, but it will be better in many ways if you can. If things come to a court case it will show that THEY took the decision/agreed that she was beyond help - and that effectively means that they know damn well they shouldn't have sold her to you. (AND they can't turn round and refuse to pay your money back because you have euthanised the dog)

These people have been not only greedy and uncaring towards the dog, but totally irresponsible in re-homing her. Suppose you had had a small child, or a very elderly relative who had tried to pet the dog and been bitten? You could have had a nasty injury to cope with.

If you have any e-mail correspondence with them at all,keep it and print off hard copies. I would also suggest that you get in touch with the citizens advice bureau to see if they can help (they tend to be very busy though)

There is a animal lawyer who has been mentioned on this thread and it might be worth contacting him, I don't know what his fees are, but I would think it's less than the cost of a frenchie.

I think it's really important that you win this - not just for your own sake, but to make these people think twice about doing the same again.

Horrible, cruel and greedy people.


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for all your replys. There is now way I would consider rehoming this dog to anyone.and we have tried every trick I'm the book with her. She doesn't want anyone near her as she would without a doubt bite. Surely there's a law against selling dogs like this? I feel so sorry for her as we fell in love with her and now face having her put to sleep and if you could see the way she behaves you would agree as she really is so bad
I can't belive this is happening if I'm honest.it's caused me and my partner to argue and stress I don't know what to do for best.


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you lostbear. X


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

The dog is clearly highly stressed. The choices you have are two-fold as have been mentioned. (1) Call in a good behaviourist who will assess your dog and look at the possibilities with you. (2) Have the dog pts.

I am surprised that you did not witness this behaviour in any way when you visited the dog. Did you interact with her there? Take her for a walk?Unfortunately this thread kinda fits in with the other thread running at the moment in regard to private re-homes. Not just in relation to having the dog professionally assessed but in relation to how many visits and how much time you spend learning about the dog (and the dog learning about you) before you buy him or her.

Unfortunately there will always be people willing to take advantage of this as these sellers clearly have done. Not nice, i agree.

As the dog is highly fearful atm I would call in professional help immediately. It's not about 'trying every trick in the book' it's about setting up a systematic approach. Is she eating? Sleeping? 

J


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

What a sad story  

'Every trick in the book' - over 5 days? ..  
Do you have the time to help her ? 
I wouldn't send her back, poor girl. But if you don't have the time to help then i'd get in contact with a few rescues to see what they say. 

Isn't there a member on here who rescued a breeding bitch & has had to work incredibly hard with her ? I'm terrible with names. Maybe she has some advice if anyone else knows who i'm talking about  

How has she managed to go out for toilteting? & what about feeding times? We can all hope that you just need to gain her trust, slowly but surely  i won't say what i'd do personally as i'd hate for it to go wrong and someone get hurt if you tried it - you really need to seek professional help  the kennel club websites will link to behaviourists won't it? (Hate writing messages on my phone otherwise i'd link to stuff for you!) 

Good luck. I really hope she has a happy ending x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Is she attacking you when you leave her alone or just when you try and approach?


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes hun in 5 days I've tried everything so please don't judge me I'm just the person that bought this dog and I did not want a nasty dog. The people you should be judging are the ones that sell dogs like this. And no she wasn't showing this kind of aggression in there house or we wouldn't have had her.obviously they knew because they don't want her back and have asked me to have her put to sleep. I've tried calling dog behaviour expert but there's no answer. I work from home full time as a groomer and I have my neices and nephews visit me and I'm now concerned with this dog so like I said don't judge me I'm just the idiot that brought her.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

5 days isn't anywhere near long enough for her to even start to relax never mind to have tried every trick in the book and giving her time and space certainly can't have been tried in that time. She's been taken away from everything she knows and is in a strange environment with complete strangers. That's enough to upset a dog who doesn't have issues never mind one who does  My fearful rescue lived under my bed for 6 months and it took a good 3 months for my current dog to settle when we got him and he's a fairly confident, easy going dog.

If you're prepared to work with her and give her time and space (and we can be talking months here, not a few days) then I'd contact a reputable behaviourist and have her assessed and see what they say. I wouldn't rehome her, whether privately or through rescue to be honest, if I weren't prepared to keep her I'd have her put to sleep, sad as that sounds.


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes she's eating drinking sleeping all the normal things she just want let you get near her.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

lisajohnson said:


> Yes she's eating drinking sleeping all the normal things she just want let you get near her.


You keep saying she wont let you near her. Can you describe the actual behavior? Where is the dog? What does she do? (Growl, snap, bite?) What are the humans doing to approach her? How do you get her outside to potty, how are you getting her to eat?


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Trouble is I didn't want a rescue dog I wanted a pet and that's what I paid for but haven't got.I feel so sorry for the dog but I would never trust her now after what I've seen and I would never rehomed this dog either. If they will take her I will return if not she will have to go to the vets. It's a shame to rehomed her again but the owners told to have her put to sleep
All we did was went of what the old owners told us when we brought her.


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

She is in a dog bed and no she won't go out and we leave food in a dish in the same room as her. We have sat one at a time trying to talk to her and approached her slow trying to talk in a calm way then she will start lifting her lips growling and snap if you don't back off


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Please contact FRENCH BULLDOG RESCUE GB - Home Page before you have the poor animal killed. With understanding, experience and skill, and most importantly TIME (5 days is nothing) its quite possible this dog could be worked with.

This animal sounds terrified which is manifesting itself as aggression.

So sad that you seem more interested in money than the life of a creature you have obviously put no thought in to buying.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Five days is no time at all - it can take people months, even years to fully gain a dogs trust, so saying you have tried everything in just FIVE DAYS is nothing.

I know you didn't know the dog was like this and its a horrible situation.

Obviously approaching her is turning her into a nervous wreck, perhaps you shouldn't be approaching her at all, may be you should be encouraging her to approach you instead - therefore it is on her terms.

Such as doing a line of treats towards a area she is unsure of etc... this could take months to achieve but clearly you going near her isn't helping.

Hey - I couldn't be completely wrong but you say you have tried everything... so have you tried this.. it hasn't worked... and then given up after 5 minutes?

Nervous dogs take A LOT of time and patience!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

lisajohnson said:


> Thanks for all your replys. There is now way I would consider rehoming this dog to anyone.and *we have tried every trick I'm the book with her.* She doesn't want anyone near her as she would without a doubt bite. Surely there's a law against selling dogs like this? I feel so sorry for her as we fell in love with her and now face having her put to sleep and if you could see the way she behaves you would agree as she really is so bad
> I can't belive this is happening if I'm honest.it's caused me and my partner to argue and stress I don't know what to do for best.


The bit in bold is why you need PROFESSIONAL help, there is no way you have "tried everything" in 5 days, and to expect a difference in 5 days is expecting miracles...

It took my boy months to be completely comfortable in his new home.



lisajohnson said:


> *Trouble is I didn't want a rescue dog I wanted a pet and that's what I paid for but haven't got.*I feel so sorry for the dog but I would never trust her now after what I've seen and I would never rehomed this dog either. If they will take her I will return if not she will have to go to the vets. It's a shame to rehomed her again but the owners told to have her put to sleep
> All we did was went of what the old owners told us when we brought her.


Maybe it would be best to look at respected breeders next time you wish to home a dog...taking any dog on from another home (be that rescue or a private rehome) is a risk that things can go wrong or take longer to resolve.


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

How am I more bothered about money when we have lost a great deal? I looked for help not judgment. Have a nice day you judgmental bunch.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

You can't have "tried everything" in five days. It can take months for an animal, any animal, to adjust to such a drastic change in her life.

Have you ever had a pet before? It sounds like you have unrealistic expectations about the way an animal should behave.

Please try to see it from her perspective.

This dog was in who knows what kind of home, then is picked up, carried to a car with strangers in it, driven 3 hours, brought to a strange home where she knows noone, all smells are different, everything is different different different.

You cannot judge a dog's temperament in these conditions.

I'm also wondering how long it was since she had those puppies that were supposed to 'calm her down". She may still be full of hormones, she may still be in "protection" mode.

Her lifting her lip and growling is a warning, that is not aggressive behavior, that is communication.

Do you already hate this dog? Well of course she will know that and react to it. 

It's a shame, sounds like what she needs is love and compassion and understanding and patience and proper training.

Poor little girl. Another animal wrecked by back yard breeding. Another life ruined.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

lisajohnson said:


> How am I more bothered about money when we have lost a great deal? *I looked for help* not judgment. Have a nice day you judgmental bunch.


Which you have received. But then we are told that as you are a groomer you are able to assess that she is beyond help 

I'm sorry you didn't receive the self congratulations you required to make you feel better about this situation :thumbdown:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

lisajohnson said:


> How am I more bothered about money when we have lost a great deal? I looked for help not judgment. Have a nice day you judgmental bunch.


Can you take a step back please I think most people just want to help the dog.

Can you contact the rescue link given? Explain to them the issues you are having, see if they will take the dog and help her, 5 days really isn't anything, she sounds terrified  I wouldn't even try to approach her, just leave her alone as much as you can.

Please contact the rescue, do not get her PTS as yet, they will be able to assess her, if she is beyond help then PTS might be fairer on her in the long run, but contact the rescue in the first place. I understand you wanted a pet and I understand you don't want a rescue dog, but give her a chance and try the rescue if you are not going to work with her... Please.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I do feel sorry for the OP, it must be really hard. Did you not interact with her at the place you got her from? Or did you just assume she would settle ok.

Can you not take the dog to a rescue centre??? They can rehabilite dogs and re-home. 
After 5 days you don't know this dog, you don't know why she is scared (as it does sound like fear, she is warning you away from her) and I don't think it is fair to put her to sleep  

Stop trying to approach her, she needs to come to you. Sit as far enough away from her as she is ok with and try and tempt her over with treats maybe?


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> You keep saying she wont let you near her. Can you describe the actual behavior? Where is the dog? What does she do? (Growl, snap, bite?) What are the humans doing to approach her? How do you get her outside to potty, how are you getting her to eat?


My thoughts too
5 days not possible try everything and try everything also an unclear phrase

I'm thinking more like try less give her her own space away from others see if she will relax and come round in time?
Obviously with behaviour backup


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

As far as I can see this terrified and bewildered dog hasn't actually done anything yet! It has not bitten anyone.
To me, that shows great restraint on the part of the dog, considering all it has gone through.

Are you sure the dog is not in pain, or has some medical condition not yet diagnosed?

You must contact a qualified behaviourist now!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> As far as I can see this terrified and bewildered dog hasn't actually done anything yet! It has not bitten anyone.
> To me, that shows great restraint on the part of the dog, considering all it has gone through.
> 
> *Are you sure the dog is not in pain, or has some medical condition not yet diagnosed?*
> ...


Very good point (bolded)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> * 5 days isn't anywhere near long enough for her to even start to relax *never mind to have tried every trick in the book and giving her time and space certainly can't have been tried in that time. She's been taken away from everything she knows and is in a strange environment with complete strangers. That's enough to upset a dog who doesn't have issues never mind one who does  My fearful rescue lived under my bed for 6 months and it took a good 3 months for my current dog to settle when we got him and he's a fairly confident, easy going dog.
> 
> If you're prepared to work with her and give her time and space (and we can be talking months here, not a few days) then I'd contact a reputable behaviourist and have her assessed and see what they say. I wouldn't rehome her, whether privately or through rescue to be honest, if I weren't prepared to keep her I'd have her put to sleep, sad as that sounds.


I agree - but if the OP isn't able to give this dog the space and an atmosphere of calm, then she won't get anywhere. It sounds a busy household - lots of dogs and children coming and going - it would take a while for a confident dog to get used to the situation, and an anxious one is just going to get progressively worse, I would imagine.

Perhaps if the OP could contact a breed rescue and explain the situation, they might have the facilities to enable this poor little bitch to become relaxed enough to be home-able, but I certainly wouldn't risk passing her on to anyone who didn't know exactly what they are doing with dogs in general and the breed in particular. There are some dogs which have experienced so much pain (physical and emotional) in their little lives that they never learn to trust. Euthanasia is a kindness in these situations.

I can't bear to think how callously she must have been treated for it to affect her psychologically as severely as it has - or perhaps she was badly bred herself to start on with, and is either intrinsically aggressive, or perhaps has a congenital condition which is causing her pain sever enough to make her dread being touched. Whatever it is, I think that the sellers may do the same again with another dog if they get away with it this time - perhaps they have done it before.

It is coupling treating dogs as expendable with knowingly passing on a dangerous dog to an unwitting buyer.

OP has asked if this is against the law - I think it probably is in some way, but whether it just comes under a "fit for purpose" heading, I don't know. It may be that it comes into the category of recklessly endangering another person. I'm not a lawyer, and this is all speculation, it's just I can't imagine that this would be legal.

If you sold someone a car that you knew was a death-trap, you could be prosecuted - I'm sure that something similar must apply to cases like this. It has got nothing to do with breed in a situation like this - it has to do with the individual dog.

I wonder if the OP ought to go to the police? She is now in the position where if the dog causes injury to anyone she will be held responsible.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

lostbear said:


> I agree - but if the OP isn't able to give this dog the space and an atmosphere of calm, then she won't get anywhere. It sounds a busy household - lots of dogs and children coming and going - it would take a while for a confident dog to get used to the situation, and an anxious one is just going to get progressively worse, I would imagine.
> 
> Perhaps if the OP could contact a breed rescue and explain the situation, they might have the facilities to enable this poor little bitch to become relaxed enough to be home-able, but I certainly wouldn't risk passing her on to anyone who didn't know exactly what they are doing with dogs in general and the breed in particular. There are some dogs which have experienced so much pain (physical and emotional) in their little lives that they never learn to trust. Euthanasia is a kindness in these situations.
> 
> ...


I think it would be trading standards tbh.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Linden_Tree said:


> Please contact FRENCH BULLDOG RESCUE GB - Home Page before you have the poor animal killed. With understanding, experience and skill, and most importantly TIME (5 days is nothing) its quite possible this dog could be worked with.
> 
> This animal sounds terrified which is manifesting itself as aggression.
> 
> So sad that you seem more interested in money than the life of a creature you have obviously put no thought in to buying.


I was gonna like this post
It was brilliant especially the rescue link
But then you blew it on the last sentence

You really ought to get the OP BACK and make sure she is put in touch with this rescue
.let's hope she's not so pissed off now she hasn't binned this website therefore the rescue info
.other wise we know the other option is dead dog


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

if there are children in the home , i think its really unfair and unrealistic people are asking the OP to contact behaviourists and rescue - all of which take time. if the dog is snapping at the children them i'm afraid the best thing for the dog is to be pts. human lives are much more important.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Nagini said:


> if there are children in the home , i think its really unfair and unrealistic people are asking the OP to contact behaviourists and rescue - all of which take time. if the dog is snapping at the children them i'm afraid the best thing for the dog is to be pts. human lives are much more important.


Why is it unfair? It sounds like the dog is terrified and wants to be left alone, that may be fear or it may be pain or it may be both or it may be something else. Its quite possible to keep a dog away from children by giving it a safe place like a pen or a crate away from the children while a rescue place is found or a behaviourist is consulted.

OP please reconsider. Not all homes suit all dogs. If you don't have the time yourself or don't want to go down the route of trying to rehabilitate the dog then please consider letting someone else who does have the time, the experience and the set up help her.

Could you give us some idea of where in the country you are in case someone can recommend a good behaviourist or help?


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Why is it unfair? It sounds like the dog is terrified and wants to be left alone, that may be fear or it may be pain or it may be both or it may be something else. Its quite possible to keep a dog away from children by giving it a safe place like a pen or a crate away from the children while a rescue place is found or a behaviourist is consulted.
> 
> OP please reconsider. Not all homes suit all dogs. If you don't have the time yourself or don't want to go down the route of trying to rehabilitate the dog then please consider letting someone else who does have the time, the experience and the set up help her.


not every one has the room , or time to wait and its unfair people are asking this the OP has already stated she wouldn't rehome her to anyone and i think people should stop making her feel guilty when she is not at fault here.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Nagini said:


> not every one has the room , or time to wait and its unfair people are asking this the OP has already stated she wouldn't rehome her to anyone and i think people should stop making her feel guilty when she is not at fault here.


Ummmmmmmm I think we might beg to differ here, I think all PEOPLE involved in this are at fault, the people who gave her up for lying about her issues and the OP for taking a dog on she knew nothing about, not going to go back to the many reason I hate private rehomings, but this is one of them, no the situation isn't great and no it doesn't look good for the dog, but lets not start pussy footing around and say the people aren't to blame here they are..


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Tails and Trails said:


> I was gonna like this post
> It was brilliant especially the rescue link
> But then you blew it on the last sentence
> 
> ...


Yeah and while your busy having a go at people ( seems to be something you are good at!!!!!!!!) Why don't you offer " expertise? Some of us want to help not just have a go at others.. I've contacted the rescue btw and had a response..


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Nagini said:


> not every one has the room , or time to wait and its unfair people are asking this the OP has already stated she wouldn't rehome her to anyone and i think people should stop making her feel guilty when she is not at fault here.


I'm sorry but all new dogs take time so if a new owner doesn't have time they should not get a dog. I'm not saying the OP should not have a dog by the way I'm just saying all dogs take time to settle and 5 days is not enough time. Of course not all owners want to take on a rehabilitation project but is it seriously too much to ask the OP to hold on to the dog while finding a rescue place? are dogs that disposable? Links have been given to a breed specific rescue so surely that has to be worth a go before having the dog PTS.


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Ummmmmmmm I think we might beg to differ here, I think all PEOPLE involved in this are at fault, the people who gave her up for lying about her issues and the OP for taking a dog on she knew nothing about, not going to go back to the many reason I hate private rehomings, but this is one of them, no the situation isn't get and no it doesn't look good for the dog, but lets not start pussy footing around and say the people aren't to blame here they are..


how is the OP to blame. of course it dont look good for the dog , i wouldnt want the dog in my home either if there are children around and its a BIG ask what people are asking her to do.


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I'm sorry but all new dogs take time so if a new owner doesn't have time they should not get a dog. I'm not saying the OP should not have a dog by the way I'm just saying all dogs take time to settle and 5 days is not enough time. Of course not all owners want to take on a rehabilitation project but is it seriously too much to ask the OP to hold on to the dog while finding a rescue place? are dogs that disposable? Links have been given to a breed specific rescue so surely that has to be worth a go before having the dog PTS.


no they are not that disposable , if the dog has previously bitten breed specific rescue wont take her anyway , you'll struggle to find one that will. if the previous owners won't take her back this is more than probably the case anyway. the only thing i can suggest is returning her to the breeder if the OP has access to her registration papers ( the breeder won't be hard to locate from them ) at least the breeder will have a good idea of the dog she bred.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Nagini said:


> how is the OP to blame. of course it dont look good for the dog , i wouldnt want the dog in my home either if there are children around and its a BIG ask what people are asking her to do.


So you would find it perfectly acceptable to bring a totally unknown unassessed dog in to your home? If you then found yourself with an aggressive dog who you'd just brought of an unknown stranger, with no history? Don't you think you'd be slightly to blame? The dog will be the one that pays at the end of it all..


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

Meezey said:


> So you would find it perfectly acceptable to bring a totally unknown unassessed dog in to your home? If you then found yourself with an aggressive dog who you'd just brought of an unknown stranger, with no history? Don't you think you'd be slightly to blame? The dog will be the one that pays at the end of it all..


of course not but people lie and not everyone is as educated as most people here.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Nagini said:


> of course not but people lie and not everyone is as educated as most people here.


Everyone share a some of the blame for the situation right now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

OP, you have done the equivalent of buying a used car without looking under the hood or taking it for a test drive. Now you realize you have a lemon, the seller is laughing their way to the bank, and youre out some cash and stuck with the faulty merchandise. There is a sucker born every day, and this was your day. Live and learn right?

Except this isnt merchandise, its a living, breathing, sentient creature who is probably confused and terrified and did nothing to deserve any of this. Somebody needs to step up and do right by this dog, and it might as well be you.

Im not at all against euthanasia for behavior reasons, but were not talking about a dog who is going out of her way to bite. This is a dog who hasnt even bitten anyone, is giving clear warnings, and sounds like she is just plain terrified. 

Fear can be rehabilitated and managed very successfully. (And sometimes it cant.) No, not saying you should be the one to do this, but at the very least, you can set up that opportunity for this dog by contacting a rescue. It sound like you have her in a utility room? Can she not just stay there, be left alone (with food and water) until the rescue can get to her? Its not like its a friday evening, its monday. Surely they can have someone there this week? Youve kept her 5 days, 5 more isnt that big of an imposition is it? Just close her up in the room and keep the kids away.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Nagini said:


> no they are not that disposable , if the dog has previously bitten breed specific rescue wont take her anyway , you'll struggle to find one that will. if the previous owners won't take her back this is more than probably the case anyway. the only thing i can suggest is returning her to the breeder if the OP has access to her registration papers ( the breeder won't be hard to locate from them ) at least the breeder will have a good idea of the dog she bred.


I took on a rottie from breed specific rescue with a bite history. They simply stated the dog must not go to a home with children or visiting children.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I've contacted another rescue who might help..


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

OP if your still about the French Bulldog rescue in the link provided have asked that you contact them directly please. I have spoken to Karen, who asked that you do..


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

frenchie rescue wont take her because of her aggression ive just spoke with karren and shes heard her over the phone. thx to all that helped.....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

lisajohnson said:


> frenchie rescue wont take her because of her aggression ive just spoke with karren and shes heard her over the phone. thx to all that helped.....


I've just sent you another email of a rescue who will help.. ( fingers crossed)


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

ive emailed u back kim thx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lisajohnson said:


> frenchie rescue wont take her because of her aggression ive just spoke with karren and shes heard her over the phone. thx to all that helped.....


Did you also try French Bulldog Saviours? I sent you a link to them last night.
https://www.facebook.com/FrenchBulldogSaviours


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

Im not in the UK, I just did a google search for french bulldog club UK and went to the Breed Club homepage. They have a rescue link with two rescues and another link to contact. 
Rescue/Re-homing - French Bulldog Club of England

You could also simply contact the breed club directly and see if they have anyone available to help you.

On a side note, you say this bitch was bred from? It might be possible to get in touch with her original breeders with the help of the breed club, these original breeders should also be made aware of the situation one of their pups is in.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

lisajohnson said:


> frenchie rescue wont take her because of her aggression ive just spoke with karren and shes heard her over the phone. thx to all that helped.....


Putting my behaviour head on at the moment how did you describe the aggression?
I'm thinking from the way you describe on the thread its only moderate as she hasn't attacked bitten etc just giving warning displays due to nervousness which a decent rescue with some degree of savvy and ability should handle
Essentially it may just involve a time out and some quiet space
Which rescues can often provide

Or does the rescue you spoke to have absolutely no One with any ability or confidence or facility to deal with this?

Where in the country are you?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hopefully have this sorted fingers crossed xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

Tails and Trails said:


> Putting my behaviour head on at the moment how did you describe the aggression?
> I'm thinking from the way you describe on the thread its only moderate as she hasn't attacked bitten etc just giving warning displays due to nervousness which a decent rescue with some degree of savvy and ability should handle
> Essentially it may just involve a time out and some quiet space
> Which rescues can often provide
> ...


I agree, the first post makes her sound like a huge danger, but on further inquiry, it sounds a lot more like a terrified little dog who just needs some time and space. Obviously none of us can say for sure off a few forum posts if this is fixable, manageable, or what... But definitely mention when talking to rescues that she has not actually bitten anyone, is not going out of her way to approach people and aggress but rather the opposite.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Threads like this make me wish for a lotto win ! 
If i didn't work i'd offer to take this poor dog in  we have a lovely big 'dog training' room (big spare bedroom) where she'd have all the space she needed & we'd make sure we got all the help we needed, if any after trying our own ideas! 
But then again i'd need a bigger house for all the dogs i feel sorry for & want to help  
I really hope she doesnt get pts   x


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Could you film her and put it on here?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Gemmaa said:


> Could you film her and put it on here?


Good idea but i'd probably leave the poor girl be & let her have some space now for a few days. 
No approaching. No attempt at interaction. Just leave her be to calm down, put food down & open doors into back garden for her etc. bet her stress levels are through the roof without phones/video recording stuff being pointed at her  
Maybe if she settles she might approach you after a few days? Either for a bowl of food or treat or stuffed kong etc. put the ball in her court so to speak .


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

JenSteWillow said:


> Good idea but i'd probably leave the poor girl be & let her have some space now for a few days.
> No approaching. No attempt at interaction. Just leave her be to calm down, put food down & open doors into back garden for her etc. bet her stress levels are through the roof without phones/video recording stuff being pointed at her
> Maybe if she settles she might approach you after a few days? Either for a bowl of food or treat or stuffed kong etc. put the ball in her court so to speak .


Wot she said


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

This threads really bothering me & i've got a bee in my bonnet now. 
Where are you based OP ? Or anyone know?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> This threads really bothering me & i've got a bee in my bonnet now.
> Where are you based OP ? Or anyone know?


She hopefully has a rescue space, where she will be in a home, with people experienced with Frenchies etc


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

Has the dog been scanned for a chip? She could be stolen :-/


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

JenSteWillow said:


> This threads really bothering me & i've got a bee in my bonnet now.
> Where are you based OP ? Or anyone know?


You and me both and I think were thinking the same thing


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

This threads really bothering me & i've got a bee in my bonnet now. 
Where are you based OP ? Or anyone know?




don't worry yourself after the way you behaved. it don't concern you anymore... now go bully and insult some other poor person that wants help bye


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

was this for real???


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

lisajohnson said:


> don't worry yourself after the way you behaved. it don't concern you anymore... now go bully and insult some other poor person that wants help bye


Easy there 
JenSteWillow hasnt said anything unkind to you, perhaps you are getting her confused with another poster?

Either way, this thread is bound to be emotive no matter what, its the kind of situation that gets all dog lovers hackles up, and we just want the best possible outcome for the dog.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

lisajohnson said:


> This threads really bothering me & i've got a bee in my bonnet now.
> Where are you based OP ? Or anyone know?
> 
> don't worry yourself after the way you behaved. it don't concern you anymore... now go bully and insult some other poor person that wants help bye


where are you based lisa?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Meezey said:


> She hopefully has a rescue space, where she will be in a home, with people experienced with Frenchies etc


Can we all hope and pray that this rescue space works out and that this little dog gets a chance. Meezey has worked hard today trying to find a place for her so lets just focus on that and avoid saying anything that might put that at risk.


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

The dog has been taken back to owner and was very happy to see him. Thx to all that was really concerned and not those that judge.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Can we all hope and pray that this rescue space works out and that this little dog gets a chance. Meezey has worked hard today trying to find a place for her so lets just focus on that and avoid saying anything that might put that at risk.


my thoughts too


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

lisajohnson said:


> The dog has been taken back to owner and was very happy to see him. Thx to all that was really concerned and not those that judge.


thats surprising

are they keeping him now?
issues n'all


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

lisajohnson said:


> The dog has been taken back to owner and was very happy to see him. Thx to all that was really concerned and not those that judge.


 
The same owners who said PTS?
I thought the dog was a bitch??


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

No rescue would take her and you had to see to realise just how bad she was. She wasn't just warning she would have bit someone.now it's down to the owner what happens as he really didn't want her back. And yes I called police who also stated not under any circumstances do I rehome this dog only put to sleep or return to owner or I would be liable if she bit anyone


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

I really don't have to explain myself to you judgmental people. The dogs home now we're she obviously wanted to be and he had to have her back.I've called alot of people today to sort this out


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

lisajohnson said:


> No rescue would take her and you had to see to realise just how bad she was. She wasn't just warning she would have bit someone.now it's down to the owner what happens as he really didn't want her back. And yes I called police who also stated not under any circumstances do I rehome this dog only put to sleep or return to owner or I would be liable if she bit anyone


But she had a rescue space?


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Meezey said:


> But she had a rescue space?


But the op wouldn't have got their refund if they had just handed the dog over to caring and knowledgeable people.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

:angry: so the bitch had a rescue space and you gave it back to the owners whom are going to put the dog down....


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

lisajohnson......I can understand you getting upset...losing your dog, all the grief from the seller etc....but you came here asking for help and people asked questions so that they could help or offer advice and even assistance....and now you are biting them.....

You had a bad experience with this poor little dog...everybody sympathises, especially with the dog.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

lisajohnson said:


> I really don't have to explain myself to you judgmental people. The dogs home now we're she obviously wanted to be and he had to have her back.I've called alot of people today to sort this out


No you dont *have* to explain yourself, but Meezy and a few other members just spent a whole day on the phone and emailing and trying to get a place set up for this dog, and they dont deserve this  

At least the poor dog would have stood a better chance in a proper rescue situation instead of right back where this all started.


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

What are you on about money I've returned the dog and lost my money. Judging again I see. Look really I ain't posting anything else on here.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

lisajohnson said:


> What are you on about money I've returned the dog and lost my money. Judging again I see. Look really I ain't posting anything else on here.


She had a rescue space you knew that! I told you that?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

lisajohnson said:


> What are you on about money I've returned the dog and lost my money. Judging again I see. Look really I ain't posting anything else on here.


probably the most sensible thing you posted all day then if that's how you feel.

All these people tried to help you...why are you so ungrateful and aggressive?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

lisajohnson said:


> What are you on about money I've returned the dog and lost my money. Judging again I see. Look really I ain't posting anything else on here.


Bye then, you've gone and killed that dog now most likely, you wanted help, Meezey had a rescue for you to take the dog too, you obviously couldn't be arsed with the hassle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

Okay, let&#8217;s all breathe for a minute.

lisajohnson have you actually returned the dog, or have the owners just agreed to take her?

There is a rescue spot for her, ready and waiting for her. Is there any way she can go there instead of to the previous owners?

You&#8217;re not getting your money back anyway, so why not just let her go to a home that wants her and won&#8217;t try to sell her again?
Then let the police deal with the rest?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

lisajohnson said:


> What are you on about money I've returned the dog and lost my money. Judging again I see. Look really I ain't posting anything else on here.


looks like the deed has already been done.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

lisajohnson said:


> No rescue would take her and you had to see to realise just how bad she was. She wasn't just warning she would have bit someone.now it's down to the owner what happens as he really didn't want her back. And yes I called police who also stated not under any circumstances do I rehome this dog only put to sleep or return to owner or I would be liable if she bit anyone


well, as someone actually qualified in behaviour issues, and has dealt with numerous dogs that fit the same bill as per the way you described her on this thread, i could have definitely dealt with her.
i could have done that when i worked in rescue, i could do that now
i have bought dogs out of such mindsets and states lots of times and they are now quite fine.
im not having a go at you, im purely and literally speaking as someone with expertise and experience, so i can assure you that considering all the stuff you had described and how you told us she had growled and such like several times, if she had wanted to truly bite, ie, if she truly was motivated by that level of aggression, she most certainly would have done so by now.
she was just traumatized and scared.
this sort of case if quite feasible for rehabilitation, its not really a euthanasia level case.
its more akin to moderate to middling, just 'display/surface aggression'.
thats why i asked where you live, i was hoping it was near me?

its pretty likely she ended up that way due to some mistakes and mis-practice by those owners, so its quite probable they will just carry on with more of the same

as it happens, i have taken over dogs from professional groomers, as the dogs were way too stressed/scared/defensive, thus gave out 'display aggression' toward the groomers, so they couldnt get anything done.
so i sorted out their emotions, and then managed to achieve the basics, brushing and nail clipping and suchlike. i would never ever consider myself able to assess and comment upon any proper grooming issues though

and the police dont know jack about dogs.
of course they are right about your legal liability, but there is no legal advice they can give you in regards to rehoming this dog or you being liable if she bit someone when owned by the next person, and that PTS is you only legal option.
you probably just spoke to the first copper on the desk, which is no more or less than speaking to a guy down the pub
and i have a couple of police officers that are clients too 

having said all that, everyone on here advised you dont pass her on in an unqualified way anyway, but you work with rescue/behaviourist
and i understand you had a rescue place just round the corner?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Linden_Tree said:


> But the op wouldn't have got their refund if they had just handed the dog over to caring and knowledgeable people.


Totally uncalled for! Along with many other judgmental posts on this thread! The OP obviously cared enough about this dog to post on this forum, otherwise she could have just taken and had pts.


----------



## Canarie (Sep 4, 2013)

Linden_Tree said:


> But the op wouldn't have got their refund if they had just handed the dog over to caring and knowledgeable people.


Have just read this "story".
My thought is how desperately sad this story is.
All I can see is a terrified,unhappy dog going from one unhappy life to another.
Money seems to be the evil of this story and the poor dog has suffered because of it.
I agree there could have been a caring and knowledgeable person willing to take the dog where money wasn't the most important thing.

How sad...

Canarie


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Totally uncalled for! Along with many other judgmental posts on this thread! The OP obviously cared enough about this dog to post on this forum, otherwise she could have just taken and had pts.


So she was taken back to the original owner so they could put her to sleep? Your usual helpful posts hey Ang2. Do feel free to pull the bully card out as usual your contribution is as useful as a chocolate fire guard.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lisa the offer of the rescue place still stands she will be in a home environment with people with Frenchie and rescue dog experience! They have rehabilitated other rescue dogs also.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Meezey said:


> So she was taken back to the original owner so they could put her to sleep? Your usual helpful posts hey Ang2. Do feel free to pull the bully card out as usual your contribution is as useful as a chocolate fire guard.


And YOU - one of the first in for the kill! Your snidey, judgmental comments are part of the problem. Yet another newbie scuppered off. Proud of yourself? In case you hadn't noticed, you attitude helped no-one!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

Please stop bickering. 
The focus is the dog. She has a rescue place available to her. Im not convinced shes already back to her previous home, so lets just stay focused on getting her in to the right home.

Meezey, lisajohnson, do you guys need any transport help?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> And YOU - one of the first in for the kill! Your snidey, judgmental comments are part of the problem. Yet another newbie scuppered off. Proud of yourself? In case you hadn't noticed, you attitude helped no-one!


Excuse me? Go away unlike you who just joins a thread to stick her nose in I've been on to rescues all day and talking to the OP off her and got the dog a rescue space if you can't contribute other than to stir take your meddling where it won't cost a dog it's life!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

lisajohnson said:


> The dog has been taken back to owner and was very happy to see him. Thx to all that was really concerned and not those that judge.


I'm afraid from this post it would appear the dog has already been returned. I must say I am surprised Lisa - you say this isn't about the money so why would you not take up the offer of a rescue space? Several of us have asked where in the country you are to see if we could recommend someone to help but you have ignored us. The best possible chance for this dog who you surely formed some attachment/bond with would have been a rescue place not going back to the very place that made her like she was in the first place


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Totally uncalled for! Along with many other judgmental posts on this thread! The OP obviously cared enough about this dog to post on this forum, otherwise she could have just taken and had pts.


It's obvious the op didn't want to help the dog, only to get rid of it and get their money back. The opening post makes this glaringly clear.

Another person trying to get a 'cheap' dog; not doing any research, quite obviously not even bothering to accurately view and observe said dog, and then condemning the animal to death via their ignorant and irresponsible actions.

I don't believe for a second they didn't get their money back. That is why the dog is not with a rescue, where it should be.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Ang2 said:


> And YOU - one of the first in for the kill! Your snidey, judgmental comments are part of the problem. Yet another newbie scuppered off. Proud of yourself? In case you hadn't noticed, you attitude helped no-one!


Thats out of order and unnecessary. Meezey has been one of the least judgemental in this thread and done the most work to try and find a rescue place so please read it properly before making comments like this that will just get the thread locked.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Just emailed OP again.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

lisajohnson said:


> This threads really bothering me & i've got a bee in my bonnet now.
> Where are you based OP ? Or anyone know?
> 
> don't worry yourself after the way you behaved. it don't concern you anymore... now go bully and insult some other poor person that wants help bye


Obviously behaving in an unselfish kind way is offensive to you, i do aplogize. There was me discussing with OH if we should step in to collect her if she was going to be PTS for definate. How rude of me.
I really didn't mean to cause offense. 
I hope Bow lives on to have a happy issue free life in the right hands x


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

None of this story makes sense. 

If the OP drove 3 hours to return the dog then presumably they got a refund, or why else do it. They are perfectly entitled to do so.

I don't quite understand why they posted on a forum for advice if that was their intention all along though.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> And YOU - one of the first in for the kill! Your snidey, judgmental comments are part of the problem. Yet another newbie scuppered off. Proud of yourself? In case you hadn't noticed, you attitude helped no-one!


Oh pull your neck in love. Maybe if you read the thread properly you would have seen that Meezey was the one to sort the rescue spaces...But don't let silly little facts get in your way of ranting :thumbdown:

ETA: Call me cynical or judgmental all ya like, this "story" stinks


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Oh pull your neck in love. Maybe if you read the thread properly you would have seen that Meezey was the one to sort the rescue spaces...But don't let silly little facts get in your way of ranting :thumbdown:
> 
> ETA: Call me cynical or judgmental all ya like, this "story" stinks


Yeah, slap in the face, then nicey nicey, "lets find you a rescue space" So where is the OP???? Taken you up on your offers? Nope didn't think so! Surprised? Another one bites the dust eh? Just another day at the office for some of you!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I wasn't going to say anything as I had a funny feeling about this whole story to be honest, but IF it's true and not some troll trying to get everyone's hackles up, and Meezey had found a rescue place for this dog I am disgusted by this 'owner' who seems to be spinning us all a rather exaggerated story to be honest. The police have been involved, the dog couldn't find a rescue place, she ( or he) was out to do real damage yet had never bitten....Yeah, pull the other one.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Unfortunately this does happen from time-to-time. New posters ask for advice expecting advice to suit them but what they actually get is advice to suit the dog ( after all this is petforums and not ownerforums ). If the two don't match they don't like it. Given that Meezey found them a rescue spot I don't think any amount of good advice in any tone would have done the trick in this case.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Ang2 said:


> Yeah, slap in the face, then nicey nicey, "lets find you a rescue space" So where is the OP???? Taken you up on your offers? Nope didn't think so! Surprised? Another one bites the dust eh? Just another day at the office for some of you!


It would appear she has taken the dog back to the person she bought it from presumably so that she could get her money back rather than taking up the offer of a rescue space. Make of that what you will


----------



## Poundingpaws (Nov 28, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> It would appear she has taken the dog back to the person she bought it from presumably so that she could get her money back rather than taking up the offer of a rescue space. Make of that what you will


The dog that she couldn't get near, it was so aggressive


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

So presumably this dog is likely to be back advertised wherever th op found it in the first place  I really hope for the poor dogs sake that isn't the case.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Yeah, slap in the face, then nicey nicey, "lets find you a rescue space" So where is the OP???? Taken you up on your offers? Nope didn't think so! Surprised? Another one bites the dust eh? Just another day at the office for some of you!


She had! I spoke to French Bulldog rescue who OP also spoke to! The dog had a rescue place! What are YOU contributing to this thread other than aggro? You always do it! Contribute nothing at all except to have pops at people! So what did YOU do to help this dog Ang? Other than attack those that tried to help? Take a bloody good look at yourself before you start with you holier than tho attitude you are as those bad as those you like to try and belittle if not worse you spit your venom and do NOTHING constructive or helpful. Again if you have nothing to contribute to helping this dog take your venom else where!!! You are doing nothing to help!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

Ang2 said:


> Yeah, slap in the face, then nicey nicey, "lets find you a rescue space" So where is the OP???? Taken you up on your offers? Nope didn't think so! Surprised? Another one bites the dust eh? Just another day at the office for some of you!


Seriously, what are you talking about?

This was Meezeys first post in this thread:


Meezey said:


> Can you take a step back please I think most people just want to help the dog.
> 
> Can you contact the rescue link given? Explain to them the issues you are having, see if they will take the dog and help her, 5 days really isn't anything, she sounds terrified  I wouldn't even try to approach her, just leave her alone as much as you can.
> 
> Please contact the rescue, do not get her PTS as yet, they will be able to assess her, if she is beyond help then PTS might be fairer on her in the long run, but contact the rescue in the first place. I understand you wanted a pet and I understand you don't want a rescue dog, but give her a chance and try the rescue if you are not going to work with her... Please.


Which was very helpful and totally nonjudgmental.
She then went on to spend most of the day contacting rescues, making phone calls, emailing the OP, and sorting things out for this dog. And she did indeed find a place for the dog and an experienced home who will take her. Now to hope there is still a chance this might happen.

Were all just trying to help the dog, can we try to keep that in mind please?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Meezey said:


> She had! I spoke to French Bulldog rescue who OP also spoke to! The dog had a rescue place! What are YOU contributing to this thread other than aggro? You always do it! Contribute nothing at all except to have pops at people! So what did YOU do to help this dog Ang? Other than attack those that tried to help? Take a bloody good look at yourself before you start with you holier than tho attitude you are as those you like to try and belittle! Again if you have nothing to contribute to helping this dog take your venom else where!!! You are doing nothing to help!


And your 'help' has done what? Where is the OP? Don't slag people off, belittle them, then expect them to take up your offer! Next time you try and offer 'help' try not to be so judgmental - might get you somewhere!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> And your 'help' has done what? Where is the OP? Don't slag people off, belittle them, then expect them to take up your offer! Next time you try and offer 'help' try not to be so judgmental - might get you somewhere!


I am talking to her now! So again what have you done to help other an spit venom? So do show where I have been judgemental? You are winning hands down on those stakes!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Ummmmmmmm I think we might beg to differ here, *I think all PEOPLE involved in this are at fault, the people who gave her up for lying about her issues and the OP for taking a dog on she knew nothing about,* not going to go back to the many reason I hate private rehomings, but this is one of them, no the situation isn't great and no it doesn't look good for the dog, but *lets not start pussy footing around and say the people aren't to blame here they are*..


And this is what was said in a subsequent post! The OP said the dog didn't show aggression until she got it home. Whats the point in pointing blame?


----------



## Crystal butterfly (Nov 2, 2014)

I think those who have spent today looking for a rescue place for this little dog well done. I really hope you can get in touch with the op and if the dog has been handed back hopefully she can give contact details so you can get in touch with the old owners to hopefully help this dog  

if all fails please don't get to down yous did all you could and unfortunately with some animals that need our help, we cant help them all  which is absolutely heartbreaking but I want yous to know that if the worst was to come out of this yous did all yous could to help xx


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Linden_Tree said:


> It's obvious the op didn't want to help the dog, only to get rid of it and get their money back. The opening post makes this glaringly clear.
> 
> Another person trying to get a 'cheap' dog; not doing any research, quite obviously not even bothering to accurately view and observe said dog, and then condemning the animal to death via their ignorant and irresponsible actions.
> 
> I don't believe for a second they didn't get their money back. That is why the dog is not with a rescue, where it should be.


no research im a groomer and know aggressive scared dogs so please and she wasn't cheap and ive received no money back for her....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> And this is what was said in a subsequent post! The OP said the dog didn't show aggression until she got it home. Whats the point in pointing blame?


Ohh so saying everyone is at fault is being spiteful? Ohhh okay! So again you have helped how?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> And your 'help' has done what? Where is the OP? Don't slag people off, belittle them, then expect them to take up your offer! Next time you try and offer 'help' try not to be so judgmental - might get you somewhere!


She has just posted


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Ohh so saying everyone is at fault is being spiteful? Ohhh okay! So again you have helped how?


Is this about scoring points for you? Typical! Last week, I spent 8 hours driving a cat, posted on this forum, to a safe rescue place. So don't patronise me with your few phone calls! Get a grip!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Meezey said:


> She has just posted


Yes, I just got two 'thanks' from her


----------



## Crystal butterfly (Nov 2, 2014)

Crystal butterfly said:


> I think those who have spent today looking for a rescue place for this little dog well done. I really hope you can get in touch with the op and if the dog has been handed back hopefully she can give contact details so you can get in touch with the old owners to hopefully help this dog
> 
> if all fails please don't get to down yous did all you could and unfortunately with some animals that need our help, we cant help them all  which is absolutely heartbreaking but I want yous to know that if the worst was to come out of this yous did all yous could to help xx


ah sorry i'm butting in please ignore this except the well done part  Lisa obviously cares or she wouldn't still be here communicating with our members so think its time we all butt out except those involved


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> And this is what was said in a subsequent post! The OP said the dog didn't show aggression until she got it home. Whats the point in pointing blame?


You might have a personal issue with me but you haven't a clue not one! If the OP thinks I've been judgemental spiteful etc then that's down to them! I have tried to help OP and th dog I haven't judged nor have I said anything in privates that blames her! You have no right to force your bitter views in to a conversation you are doing nothing about all very well to sit and spit venom but unless your going to offer anything other than venom you have nothing at all to do with this thread! So put up or shut up!


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Crystal butterfly said:


> ah sorry i'm butting in please ignore this except the well done part  Lisa obviously cares or she wouldn't still be here communicating with our members so think its time we all butt out except those involved


not for long hun ive sent an email asking to be removed from this site and I wouldn't advise anyone to come on here asking for advise... to many trolls on here... nasty!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

Lisa, is the dog still with you?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Yes, I just got two 'thanks' from her


Well if that's what makes you feel good! Just shows your true adgenda on this thread!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

What a sad thread, and surely heading for a padlock.

I've seen situations like this before, and human interests often seem to come above those of the animals they care for. 

The positive thing to come out of this is that it has shown how kind people can be to strangers to help an animal in need. Thumbs up to Meezey and those who rang around organising a rescue place.

I hope the little dog finds the right place for her via her previous owners.


----------



## Crystal butterfly (Nov 2, 2014)

lisajohnson said:


> not for long hun ive sent an email asking to be removed from this site and I wouldn't advise anyone to come on here asking for advise... to many trolls on here... nasty!!!!!


I'm so sorry you have had a negative experience hun, some people are quick to judge, I wish you all the best  hope you continue to stay in touch with Meezey while she can try and help the little dog. you didn't do anything wrong just got abit unlucky but did right by that littl dog by coming here for help which deserves a thanks in its self xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Well if that's what makes you feel good! Just shows your true adgenda on this thread!


*not for long hun ive sent an email asking to be removed from this site and I wouldn't advise anyone to come on here asking for advise... to many trolls on here... nasty!!!!!*
Speaks for itself really!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Funny how this thread was plodding along nicely until a certain person showed up 

My first post!

Oozing with judgment 


StormyThai said:


> Sounds like you have a very, very scared dog on your hands
> Especially as the old owners carried her to your car
> 
> You have two choices, either phone a behaviourist to try to help the poor dog (you being a qualified groomer has little relevance on behaviour problems) or you need to stop her being passed around and ending up becoming another statistic


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Is this about scoring points for you? Typical! Last week, I spent 8 hours driving a cat, posted on this forum, to a safe rescue place. So don't patronise me with your few phone calls! Get a grip!





Ang2 said:


> *not for long hun ive sent an email asking to be removed from this site and I wouldn't advise anyone to come on here asking for advise... to many trolls on here... nasty!!!!!*
> Speaks for itself really!


seriously. what on earth is your problem here?

OP, if you are still chatting with Meezey at all, please try to find a way to get the dog from the 'old' owners again to the rescue spot- she could well live a very happy normal life given the right home! a simple email to the owners will likely suffice rather than them taking her down to the vets... x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Funny how this thread was plodding along nicely until a certain person showed up
> 
> My first post!
> 
> Oozing with judgment


Funny how the OP has emailed admin and asked for her account to be deleted. Must have been the warm welcome!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

You have an interesting sense of humour.

It is up to the OP if they wish their account to be deleted, my consious is clear.
Well done in derailing another thread, you must be so proud.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Funny how the OP has emailed admin and asked for her account to be deleted. Must have been the warm welcome!


Well your constant arguing and accusations are surely not helping....

If I was new to this site and saw this immature bickering and tit for tat attitude I would avoid like the plague!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

*resisting the urge to yell shaddup at the computer*

How bout a goat? Is it time for goats yet?


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

ouesi said:


> How bout a goat? Is it time for goats yet?


It could be. I'd like your question to the OP answered first. If the dog's gone back to the original owner the thread is effectively over and the goats can come out of hiding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

diefenbaker said:


> It could be. I'd like your question to the OP answered first. If the dog's gone back to the original owner the thread is effectively over and the goats can come out of hiding.


OP and Meezey are in contact


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

diefenbaker said:


> It could be. I'd like your question to the OP answered first. If the dog's gone back to the original owner the thread is effectively over and the goats can come out of hiding.


idiot realy!!!!!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> :angry: so the bitch had a rescue space and you gave it back to the owners whom are going to put the dog down....


Or breed her again. And again. And again. And sell off more puppies with possible temperament problems.



Poundingpaws said:


> The dog that she couldn't get near, it was so aggressive


I did wonder about that too. How did they get the dog into the car and travel three hours to bring her back.



lisajohnson said:


> no research im a groomer and know aggressive scared dogs so please and she wasn't cheap and ive received no money back for her....


Then why, why did you not take her to the rescue. You have not answered that. People went out of their way to help you. Why didn't you take that poor dog to the rescue, instead of back to that miserable existence she will have?

That was her chance at a happy life, why didn't you give her that chance? The poor little dog, it tears my heart.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> *resisting the urge to yell shaddup at the computer*
> 
> How bout a goat? Is it time for goats yet?


I found you those lovely pics of goats in tutus on another thread and you have neglected to use them after I went to all that effort. I'm very, very disappointed in you Ouesi :nonod:

On a serious note, how the hell does all this bickering help the poor dog? All it's done is run someone who came here looking for help off the forum. All I really hope is that the poor dog isn't going to end up sold on again, she'd be better off put to sleep than passed from pillar to post because of her issues


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> I found you those lovely pics of goats in tutus on another thread and you have neglected to use them after I went to all that effort. I'm very, very disappointed in you Ouesi :nonod:


*hangs head in shame* Im so sorry. Next time I will post a tutu clad goat. Mental note: always go with a tutu.



Sarah1983 said:


> On a serious note, how the hell does all this bickering help the poor dog? All it's done is run someone who came here looking for help off the forum. All I really hope is that the poor dog isn't going to end up sold on again, she'd be better off put to sleep than passed from pillar to post because of her issues


I think the dog is okay...


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Last word on this! All I can say is I will never publicly help a new member again not because of anything the OP has done or said but I will never put up with this abuse from certain members ever again! I might be blunt, I might sometimes be rude but I will never let anyone question or give me abuse again for merely trying to help some and their dog!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Has the dog now found it's way to rescue after all, Meezey or is it still with the old owner who wanted it pts?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Last word on this! All I can say is I will never publicly help a new member again not because of anything the OP has done or said but I will never put up with this abuse from certain members ever again! I might be blunt, I might sometimes be rude but I will never let anyone question or give me abuse again for merely trying to help some and their dog!


You did a great thing today, even if your efforts ended up not used, it still counts 

Report the abuse. It's the only way to make it stop.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Last word on this! All I can say is I will never publicly help a new member again not because of anything the OP has done or said but I will never put up with this abuse from certain members ever again! I might be blunt, I might sometimes be rude but I will never let anyone question or give me abuse again for merely trying to help some and their dog!


Sleep on it hun... 
Members are not stupid, we know whats what and its obvious on this thread who did what. 
Mods are not stupid either


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

rocco33 said:


> Has the dog now found it's way to rescue after all, Meezey or is it still with the old owner who wanted it pts?


No, not back with the owner who sold her to the OP.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

ouesi said:


> No, not back with the owner who sold her to the OP.


Thanx - so hopefully still stands a chance. 
Well done Meezey and all who have helped.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Last word on this! All I can say is I will never publicly help a new member again not because of anything the OP has done or said but I will never put up with this abuse from certain members ever again! I might be blunt, I might sometimes be rude but I will never let anyone question or give me abuse again for merely trying to help some and their dog!


You really are a piece of work! My first post on this thread was to someone else - not you!

*Originally Posted by Ang2 View Post 
Totally uncalled for! Along with many other judgmental posts on this thread! The OP obviously cared enough about this dog to post on this forum, otherwise she could have just taken and had pts.

but you couldn't help yourself from replying with this:

Meezey: So she was taken back to the original owner so they could put her to sleep? Your usual helpful posts hey Ang2. Do feel free to pull the bully card out as usual your contribution is as useful as a chocolate fire guard.
__________________*

You were the one who started this! There was nothing rude about my post until you stuck your two penneth in! Now youre the victim? Nice one!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

rocco33 said:


> Thanx - so hopefully still stands a chance.
> Well done Meezey and all who have helped.


Meezey put a ton of work in today, she did good


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> You really are a piece of work! My first post on this thread was to someone else - not you!
> 
> *Originally Posted by Ang2 View Post
> Totally uncalled for! Along with many other judgmental posts on this thread! The OP obviously cared enough about this dog to post on this forum, otherwise she could have just taken and had pts.
> ...


I have nothing to say to you! Forgot about the ignore button... Done!


----------



## Crystal butterfly (Nov 2, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Last word on this! All I can say is I will never publicly help a new member again not because of anything the OP has done or said but I will never put up with this abuse from certain members ever again! I might be blunt, I might sometimes be rude but I will never let anyone question or give me abuse again for merely trying to help some and their dog!


Ah no  you did a great thing today for that dog even if it did end in tears. Don't let anyone take away your kind heart and keen spirit to help those in need. We can't help them all unfortunatly, but your effords won't be wasted or forgotten as those same effors could help some other dog in the future and it will make all of this worth it xx chin up Hun xx


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Crystal butterfly said:


> Ah no  you did a great thing today for that dog even if it did end in tears. Don't let anyone take away your kind heart and keen spirit to help those in need. We can't help them all unfortunatly, but your effords won't be wasted or forgotten as those same effors could help some other dog in the future and it will make all of this worth it xx chin up Hun xx


Thanks  I'll be grand! Just sometimes I have to be soooooo polite it makes my head hurt lol


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Sad thread. Well done Meezey and others who tried to help.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Sleep on it hun...
> Members are not stupid, we know whats what and its obvious on this thread who did what.
> Mods are not stupid either


Don't mind being called out for being a snide hateful bitch when I am being one!! But much when I am being anything but...


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Sleep on it hun...
> *Members are not stupid, we know whats what and its obvious on this thread who did what.*
> Mods are not stupid either


^^^ this^^^


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Ang2 said:


> And your 'help' has done what? Where is the OP? Don't slag people off, belittle them, then expect them to take up your offer! Next time you try and offer 'help' try not to be so judgmental - might get you somewhere!


Seriously are you reading the same thread as me? One or two people did make judgemental comments that were not overly helpful but Meezey was not one of them and she went out of her way to help find a rescue place. Sadly she can't force the OP to take up the offer but at least she tried.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Bye then,* you've gone and killed that dog *now most likely, you wanted help, Meezey had a rescue for you to take the dog too, you obviously couldn't be arsed with the hassle.


Either that or the owner will sell her on again . . . .and again . . . . and again . . . .

This wasn't necessary in the circumstances.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Seriously are you reading the same thread as me? One or two people did make judgemental comments that were not overly helpful but Meezey was not one of them and she went out of her way to help find a rescue place. Sadly she can't force the OP to take up the offer but at least she tried.


I made a comment about another poster's judgmental comment! You can read for yourself what Meezey replied to me, even though my post wasn't to her! Then to suggest that the OP has left the forum because of the bickering! She left because of the judgmental comments. Nothing to do with me, as she told me so herself!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Last word on this! All I can say is I will never publicly help a new member again not because of anything the OP has done or said but I will never put up with this abuse from certain members ever again! I might be blunt, I might sometimes be rude but I will never let anyone question or give me abuse again for merely trying to help some and their dog!


That would be very sad. Please don't let the bad manners of one poster put you off helping a dog in need otherwise they have won and the dog has lost.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> That would be very sad. Please don't let the bad manners of one poster put you off helping a dog in need otherwise they have won and the dog has lost.


Well, actually the dog isn't lost! Its gone to an experienced home and will not be pts.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Ang2 said:


> I made a comment about another poster's judgmental comment! You can read for yourself what Meezey replied to me, even though my post wasn't to her! Then to suggest that the OP has left the forum because of the bickering! She left because of the judgmental comments. Nothing to do with me, as she told me so herself!


No she left because not everyone told her what she wanted to hear. Some people questioned her judgement and her desire to do what was best for the dog. Thats hard to take and the continued questions about her actions are hard to take. Meezey helping to find a rescue place for the dog did not drive her away. Now stop making this personal please.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> That would be very sad. Please don't let the bad manners of one poster put you off helping a dog in need otherwise they have won and the dog has lost.


Awk I will still carry on and help just won't make it public as I did on this thread! Shall just do it in private off here.. I only bloody mentioned it on here as I didn't want those worrying to worry.... Well that came back to bite my ass! Just want dog to be safe..


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

lisajohnson said:


> The dog has been taken back to owner and was very happy to see him. Thx to all that was really concerned and not those that judge.


So is this true or not?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

ouesi said:


> No, not back with the owner who sold her to the OP.


Ask Ouesi!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> So is this true or not?


That's what I was wondering. One post says dog is back with the seller, another says it's in a good home - what's happening?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

lostbear said:


> That's what I was wondering. One post says dog is back with the seller, another says it's in a good home - what's happening?


That's what's confused me, the fact there was a post saying the dog was back with the original seller and extremely happy to see him and then later posts imply the dog is in rescue or something


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> So is this true or not?


Not. Going by what the OP has told me and others off thread.

There was/is a lot going on behind the scenes. It has been a confusing and frustrating job, and Meezey deserves *all* the credit for working her tail off to make sure this dog has a safe place to go.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm so glad this seems to have had a happier outcome for the poor dog.


And it makes a change from me getting into arguments over on the health and nutrition threads 


Joking, by he way


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Ang2 said:


> Ask Ouesi!


ang you actually have had a valid point about the approach one or two people took toward the OP which was damaging to the prospects of the dog

but that was several pages ago and all that so got resolved, moved beyond, and the whole focus ever since has been constructive solutions based for the dog only

those solutions were organised, explained, then offered, and the OP ignored them for no good reason
so if you are still banging on about all that other stuff you are several pages too late and are *now* ruining a thread which is well back on track, and even at this late stage, still trying to save this dog from death and/or turmoil.
so it is just YOU know that is jeopardising this thread now, therefore this effort, therefore this dog, which puts you on a par with this one or two people that did that several places ago that you complained about
so im asking you nicely - just drop it


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> That's what's confused me, the fact there was a post saying the dog was back with the original seller and extremely happy to see him and then later posts imply the dog is in rescue or something


The OPs story has more twists and turns than a twisty-turny thing. You can choose to believe what she was saying then ( to wind up the forum ? ) or what she is saying off-thread now.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

diefenbaker said:


> The OPs story has more twists and turns than a twisty-turny thing. You can choose to believe what she was saying then ( to wind up the forum ? ) or what she is saying off-thread now.


as i said to ang before drop this line

its late in the day, its emergency now, poss life/death situation

EVERYONE, THERE SHOULD BE NO OTHER COMMENTS ON THIS THREAD EXCEPT REGARDING ANY LAST DITCH POTENTIAL HELP FOR THIS DOG - AND THATS ALL THAT ANY OF YOU SHOULD EVEN THINK TO WANT TO POST RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, I'm now lost 

I thought the dog was now safe. Is that not so?


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Old Shep said:


> Well, I'm now lost
> 
> I thought the dog was now safe. Is that not so?


may have been returned by OP to original owner but we dont know for absolute concrete certainty so fingers crossed if we all just work together right now on this thread and just see if there is just a hope of getting OP back online to see if she can shift dog back from original owner to meezey's rescue, lets just post about this please please please

we will now by this time tomorrow, im sure


----------



## franksann62 (Dec 8, 2014)

"note to self: never ask for advice on this forum" 

Please, feel free to delete my membership. 

WHAT A BUNCH!!


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

franksann62 said:


> "note to self: never ask for advice on this forum"
> 
> Please, feel free to delete my membership.
> 
> WHAT A BUNCH!!


dont derail the thread now and damage chance of saving this dogs life, even if its a slim chance.
for god's sakes. please delete your post,


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

franksann62 said:


> "note to self: never ask for advice on this forum"
> 
> Please, feel free to delete my membership.
> 
> WHAT A BUNCH!!


You joined came straight to this thread to leave 3 mins after your first post.. You don't have to delete it just don't log back in again. Think there are more important things going on than you being upset!


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Meezey said:


> You joined came straight to this thread to leave 3 mins after your first post.. You don't have to delete it just don't log back in again.


Dont respond to that. starts a whole new wrong conversation on this thread again. wrong time wrong place im hoping to get OP back to discuss getting dog back to connect with your suggested rescue
PMing


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

lorilu said:


> Or breed her again. And again. And again. And sell off more puppies with possible temperament problems.
> 
> I did wonder about that too. How did they get the dog into the car and travel three hours to bring her back.
> 
> ...


the owner put dog in car now why don't you all shut up...


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

lisajohnson said:


> the owner put dog in car now why don't you all shut up...


log out and eff orf troll


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

lisajohnson said:


> not for long hun ive sent an email asking to be removed from this site and I wouldn't advise *(advice)* anyone to come on here asking for advise... to *(too)* many trolls on here... nasty!!!!!


Sorry! I hate poor grammar 



franksann62 said:


> "note to self: never ask for advice on this forum"
> 
> Please, feel free to delete my membership.
> 
> WHAT A BUNCH!!


This is your first post  Just don't log in again ? Easy peasy ?

I don't really know what has gone on with the dog now but I hope that she is going to get all the help she can get. Meezey you have also done such a lovely job helping this poor dog out! You rock! :thumbup:


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Hanwombat said:


> Sorry! I hate poor grammar


Brought or bought lol...


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Right, this thread has caused a lot of people to kick off, I will be honest and say, I still don't really know what has happened to the dog! I am concerned that things are being said to just flame the situation now.


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Right, this thread has caused a lot of people to kick off, I will be honest and say, I still don't really know what has happened to the dog! I am concerned that things are being said to just flame the situation now.


meezey its great you tried to help the dog sadly you just can't help some people  whilst i originally defended the OP i hate to say they aren't being really clear regarding whats happened , leaving lots of people worried.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Right, this thread has caused a lot of people to kick off, I will be honest and say, I still don't really know what has happened to the dog! I am concerned that things are being said to just flame the situation now.


i am thinking the same

it may be what we all think, but if there is a slim hope its not and people like you and me can go behind the scenes and just try just in case, that is the only point.
hence me saying last night in no uncertain terms to NOT post on this thread EXCEPT if you have a contribution ONLY to that pure aim.
but some people just cant help themselves can they

i even got dumb PM's last night.

some people just cant help themselves can they, their own ego, need to opinionate, and gossip natures are far more important than the life of a dog, it seems.
so the people that have ignored my requests and now made these post are basically saying they dont give a **** about the life of a dog, they make me sick.
even if its too late or not true, it doesnt matter, we should never mess with situation, this while there is still uncertainty


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> Sorry! I hate poor grammar


Actually the poster was correct, when you give someone advice you advise them 

So does nobody know what has happened to this dog then? Meezey, I'm sorry if all your hard work trying to get this situation resolved for the dog has been for nothing. Whatever has gone on I hope the poor dog is safe  What a shame the thread had to devolve to nastiness, perhaps without that the OP would have been more willing to take the help offered and be clear about what was happening.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> Actually the poster was correct, when you give someone advice you advise them
> 
> So does nobody know what has happened to this dog then? Meezey, I'm sorry if all your hard work trying to get this situation resolved for the dog has been for nothing. Whatever has gone on I hope the poor dog is safe  What a shame the thread had to devolve to nastiness, perhaps without that the OP would have been more willing to take the help offered and be clear about what was happening.


I don't even know how I got that wrong  I am constantly having to correct forms at work where people have got advice and advise wrong that I don't know what is right and wrong anymore.

I blame the cold and the fact I thought she said ' I came here asking for advise' but looking back I read it wrong :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2014)

There is no point in continuing this thread as most of the conversations are happening off thread anyway. There are still people working on helping this dog.

I think this thread needs to be closed, and the pot stirring reported.


----------



## lisajohnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Dingle said:


> log out and eff orf troll


Wow big bad key board warrior I see.do your self a favour and please get a life. What a sad bunch.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Has this forum really sunk this low?
When people come on here seeking help or advise, that's exactly what they should get.
It's not a place, or shouldn't be, to belittle people or make them feel unwelcome.*


----------

